# Salomon Synapse , Synapse Focus, F22 differences



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I called Salomon this morning, talked to a couple guys. 

According to them the F22 is not as stiff as the syanpse (it's replacement for this year is the F3.0). 

The only difference between the Synapse and the Synapse focus is the focus is BOA. 

The Synapse is equal to their F4.0 in terms of flex. The only other boot that is stiffer is the Malamute. 

This all according to them. It all matches up with their specs listed on all the websites, but doesn't really match up with the review sites. 

Take it for what it's worth. I'm headed to the store to try them all on and get yet more opinions to confuse me further.


----------

